# Lost/Stolen Golden in Wisconsin



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

GCH. Summits Emery Its In The Bag is missing and may have been taken from her owner's yard in New Franken, WI. Because of this, the feeling is that she could be almost anywhere. The police have been contacted.

"Chloe" has been missing since Tuesday 5/10/11. There is a $5000 reward for her return-no questions asked.

If you know anything that may lead to Chloe's safe return, please call Ken at 314-749-3183. 

Chloe is a very special girl and is much loved by her people. There are a lot of people praying for her safe return.

Pedigree: BIS BISS GCH CH Summits Emery Its In The Bag SDHF


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I shared this on Facebook. I hope they can find her quickly.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Bumping up


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this facebook page has teh missing poster.

Lost Dogs of Wisconsin - Wall | Facebook


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just makes my stomach hurt.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How scary! I hope she's found soon.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Word is getting out - I just got an email on this from our local Golden Retriever Club.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

CL lost post

Lost Female Golden Retriever

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/laf/2375815544.html


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

praying they find her...bless the people cross posting, the message is all over the web.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I figure if she was stolen, the hotter we can make it for them, the better.

Beth is just beside herself. I pray they find Chloe soon.

Thanks to everyone who is posting!


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll keep an eye out for her. I live in Racine Wisconsin.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I've flagged to GRREAT in Virginia, never hurts to have all rescues flagged.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've shared on FB and also another forum. Hope she is found tonight, safe and sound.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

If she is microchipped, can you flag the company so they are aware she is missing?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I believe she is microchipped, so hopefully they have contacted the company.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope she is found safe and SOON! I have seen her in person and pictures do not do her justice!! She is such a beautiful bitch and I know she is MUCH loved! Prayers are sent!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Scary-it now appears that 2 other dogs, also purebreds, have disappeared from their front yard in New Franken. Samoyeds this time.

***********Update******* The Samoyeds are back with their owners.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

bumping up!!!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Chloe is HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

hvgoldens4 said:


> Chloe is HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Awesome news!!!!!!  Her mommy must be sooooo relieved!!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Chloe has been found!!!


----------



## LittleLouie (Feb 21, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Scary-it now appears that 2 other dogs, also purebreds, have disappeared from their front yard in New Franken. Samoyeds this time.
> 
> ***********Update******* The Samoyeds are back with their owners.


That's really odd!!! Is there a dog-napper on the loose? This is so strange! But glad all the dogs are back home and hopefully okay! That's the best news!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe was trapped under the porch the whole time


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank GOD she is safe. What drove her into hiding?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God!*

Thank God Chloe has been found!!!
I just came here to post it and saw that Tahnee had and read the MIRACULOUS NEWS!!

What is going on there in Wisconsin-just read your post Tahnee about the Samoyeds being taken-so glad they are back with their owners!!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> Chloe was trapped under the porch the whole time


Sounds JUST like Harley....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Chloe was really stuck under there. Apparently she got in and the cinder blocks collapsed on her. The wire mesh was pressing into her but also seemed to have supported some of the blocks.

Chloe was stuck so tightly that she couldn't even turn around or move-just a mass of golden fur . My friend was wondering if she was just stuck so tightly that she couldn't get enough breath to make a noise. After 2 days of not eating, she was able to make a little noise and they heard her 

So relieved and so glad they found her.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, so glad she wasn't injured. That's really scary Linda.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG. That poor baby  So happy they found her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh gosh, now I'm having visions of her stuck under there and them not finding her! I sincerely hope they block off the deck so there is no access for the dogs!


----------



## justpenny (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh Thank God, I have been so worried !!!


----------

